# How worried should we be.....



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

That Yao's FG % is 0.481????
Note this is the lowest its ever been even compared to his rookie season.
With his rookie year its also the only time he's been below .500


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

We shouldn't cause we know his FG% is going to go up which means from here on Yao will be on fire for like 10 games.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I'm not worried. From the highlights, Yao only seems to have issues when he receives the entry pass further out than the free throw line and faces up to shoot. The second reason not to panic is once he is truly comfortable in Adleman's offense he will be even more relaxed shooting from the outside.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm worried. He's missing easy shots.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> I'm worried. He's missing easy shots.


Same...Those shots that were almost money every time he shot over the last few years are putting up enough bricks to build a house. At least the Knicks game showed that he can still make those shots.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I don't know that you should be worried. Of course his percentage is going to drop, he's taking 18-20 footers instead of all on the low post.

He shot 50% tonight, which isn't bad. When Tmac gets back I would imagine it will go back up again because he will have less defenders to have to work around to shoot.

Don't panic yet... the time to panic is after the all star break.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

*I'd be worried, because T-Mac doesn't even want to be in Houston anymore because he's embarassed himself after last year's Playoffs.....McGrady put his last bit of hope into that series hoping to win it and to lose it, just further solidifies the fact that TMac won't ever be there mentally again.

You combine that with the Fact that Yao is injury prone himself, Houston won't ever have a real shot at contending in the West, they need to unload T-Mac, and although you probably won't get equal return, take the loss and move on as soon as possible.*


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao is not injury prone.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Prolific Scorer said:


> *I'd be worried, because T-Mac doesn't even want to be in Houston anymore because he's embarassed himself after last year's Playoffs.....McGrady put his last bit of hope into that series hoping to win it and to lose it, just further solidifies the fact that TMac won't ever be there mentally again.
> 
> You combine that with the Fact that Yao is injury prone himself, Houston won't ever have a real shot at contending in the West, they need to unload T-Mac, and although you probably won't get equal return, take the loss and move on as soon as possible.*


LOL Yao is injury prone?????????????

LOL where did you get that from?
Duncan is more injury prone than Yao................

LOL Dwight has only been in the game for three seasons.
In Yao's first 3 seasons he played 82 games twice and 80 games once.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I think the rumors that Tracy is unhappy in Houston is all media. I think he was struggling with both the transition to a new coach and injury during our "slump" and the fact that he can't play right now to show he wants to be here has perpetuated the rumors.

Tmac likes the guys he's playing with... yes he sees their weaknesses...but who doesn't. This team if firing on all cylinders is much better than they have shown so far.

Tmac has a habit of saying things before thinking them through, hence all the horrible quotes he ends up with before the playoffs. Should we make the playoffs this year, I have no doubt we will make it past the first round... because someone else can take the pressure off of Yao and Tracy... ie Bonzi, Scola & even Brooks is showing some ability to take over games off the bench... who could do that in years past? Juwan Howard??


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> I think the rumors that Tracy is unhappy in Houston is all media. I think he was struggling with both the transition to a new coach and injury during our "slump" and the fact that he can't play right now to show he wants to be here has perpetuated the rumors.
> 
> Tmac likes the guys he's playing with... yes he sees their weaknesses...but who doesn't. This team if firing on all cylinders is much better than they have shown so far.
> 
> Tmac has a habit of saying things before thinking them through, hence all the horrible quotes he ends up with before the playoffs. Should we make the playoffs this year, I have no doubt we will make it past the first round... *because someone else can take the pressure off of Yao and Tracy... ie Bonzi, Scola & even Brooks is showing some ability to take over games off the bench... who could do that in years past? Juwan Howard??*


They have to prove they can play like this when TMac comes back, though.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Well, we are playing fast ball which is really not Yao's game. I wouldn't be that worried. I think when he accommodates his game and the fast ball, his field goal percentage will go up.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> I don't know that you should be worried. Of course his percentage is going to drop, he's taking 18-20 footers instead of all on the low post.


That about sums everything up.


----------

